# New BFP but currently living in hospital with toddler so worried



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, any advice appreciated as this not what I'd hoped after getting the elusive BFP. 

It's my 5th IVF, one successful and two m/c with earlier natural Preg that m/c too. My toddler had an accident and I'm living on the children's ward with him for probably 3 weeks. Been here a week and yesterday was my OTD. I managed to go and amazingly beta 294. 

I'm worried about what I can do to minimise any impact or increased risk of m/c from being here. Obviously not best environment and stressful to see LO in pain. He's also had an infection. I'm washing hands till red raw but can't get an idea of how worried I should be about being in this situation. 

As usual the scan seems so long off. Only access to a microwave for cooking and although DH able to bring some things in, DS only wants me at night and DH still working. 

DS will be fine after about 6 week recovery but I don't want to feel I'm spoiling what is likely our last chance of this working. Also of course feel guilty worrying about this when focus on getting DS better! No one yet knows the news as want to wait till later given our m/c history, so any thoughts or advice would be so very appreciated. Thanks. X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi girl. 

Sorry I didn't reply at the time and I hope all is well and an ongoing pregnancy for you. You were not exposing uourswlf to any defined risks. The diet side will have not affected things really and the stress is not ideal but still debatable as to whether it has a definite affect on pregnancy. 

Hope all is well. 

Kaz xxx


----------

